# Searching two gender neutral tortoise names



## laurallaura (Nov 8, 2011)

Within the next month I'll be collecting my two 16 month old Hermans only one problem... I need help with some gender neutral names. Any ideas?


----------



## jaizei (Nov 8, 2011)

Pat
Sam
Alex
Nicky
Taylor
Jessie
Cory
Jamie
Terry


----------



## dmmj (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't think the will mind being called a boy's name if they are a female and vice versa.
but here is some

tank

ok that is all I can think of.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 8, 2011)

Scooter
Spot
Fido
Shelly


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 8, 2011)

Ummm... Jacqui! Duh!


----------



## Madkins007 (Nov 8, 2011)

I like to non-traditional names.

- Based on scientific name (Testudo hermanni)- Testy, Tudo, Manni, etc.
- Location-based names for their range- Palma, Gandia, Tortosa, Reus... Lots of options here!
- Local names- 'Tartaruga' (Italian), 'Tortuga' (Spanish), 'Chelona' (Greek). If they have cool local names, I cannot find them.


----------



## ascott (Nov 8, 2011)

Boo and booboo.....


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 9, 2011)

Dog, Cat, Mouse, or Rabbit. 

Or go Christmasy with Jingle and Jangle.


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 9, 2011)

"I like to non-traditional names.
- Based on scientific name (Testudo hermanni)- Testy"

Oh Mark! You almost got this one by me!!!


----------



## redbeef (Nov 9, 2011)

I like madkins007 suggestions...you could also try naming them after objects/things:

I named my RES 'bento' after a japanese lunchbox meal, found out 'he' was a 'she', but in Japanese, a lot of feminine names end in an '-o' anyways (winning)...and I named my Greek 'Specks' cuz he (i'm pretty sure he's Mr. Specks now) has speckles on his nose...they were just kinda names that came to me: i almost named my terrier 'Dogby', but Spark E Luvbone was something I was reminded of after he'd been hanging around for a day or 2

you could always try tort1 and tort2 lol


----------



## bubbles01 (Nov 10, 2011)

@Redbeef - how funny is that! - ours are always numbered until they display their personalities and we choose a name then. Our smallest one was unamed for 5 months but he is so funny and has a really expressive face, so we ended up calling him Niles - after the TV series Fraziers brother.

My others are Fluffy, Bellatrix, Cutie, Oscar, Daisy and Buttercup......


----------



## Madkins007 (Nov 10, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> "I like to non-traditional names.
> - Based on scientific name (Testudo hermanni)- Testy"
> 
> Oh Mark! You almost got this one by me!!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 11, 2011)

Here's a few more: Stony, Trinity, Tonka, Dupre, Del, Ivan (Eastern European pronunciation of "Ee-vonne"), Ortel, Trey, or Tracey.


----------



## nikki0601 (Nov 11, 2011)

I base my turtles and tortoises name on something that can easy be turned into another name if my guess gender happens to be wrong when the time comes and they are sexable, for instance I feel my Sully is a boy, but if not I'll just start calling him Sally, my turtle Louie I also feel is a boy and if it tutns out I'm wrong will call him Louise, and if Brady turns out to be female will change the name to Brandy


----------



## Utah Lynn (Nov 11, 2011)

I name all of mine Spot.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 11, 2011)

nikki0601 said:


> I base my turtles and tortoises name on something that can easy be turned into another name if my guess gender happens to be wrong when the time comes and they are sexable, for instance I feel my Sully is a boy, but if not I'll just start calling him Sally, my turtle Louie I also feel is a boy and if it tutns out I'm wrong will call him Louise, and if Brady turns out to be female will change the name to Brandy



My sulcata was a female named Sully...after we determined her gender, she was officially Sully Anne.


----------



## Vicki2x2 (Dec 5, 2011)

Just curious, but by 16 months, can't you tell their sex?


----------



## Kristina (Dec 6, 2011)

Not always. It has little to do with age and a lot to do with size. 

The names I picked for my little Sulcatas are Dee, Dusty, Devon, Kendall, and Kasey. There are a lot of gender neutral names out there. 

http://www.babynames1000.com/gender-neutral/


----------

